# Frame removal



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I've got an on-going discussion with 2wheelsx2 about installing a 3D background in an established tank. 

The installation will require removing the plastic frame from the top of the tank (46 Gallon Bow-front). To me this looks like a vital, load bearing support. 
If i do a huge water change, like 70% or so... could i remove this frame safely without risking too much stress to the front pane of glass???


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

if it was me i'd be nervous to do it with any amount of water in there. 

someone might tell you it's ok, but what happens if the silicone breaks..... alot of speculation i think

so 30% of 46 gallons is what?... roughly 11 gallons? would you feel confortable with 11 gallons... of water on your floor worst case scenario? lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

lol exactly what I'm thinking!


----------

